#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Doet het nieuwe forum het?  (V4)

## admin

Eerste nieuwe bericht in de nieuwe forum versie 4.

----------


## admin

Reply op mijn eigen bericht.

----------


## gertgeluid

Gefeliciteerd!

----------


## Gast1401081

netjes... 
Ben die ouwe feel en kleuren eigenlijk wel zat, dus niet al te veel veranderen, wat mij betreft..

----------


## chippie

Nice keep up the good work

----------


## I.T. drive in

Kan  je nu ook profielafbeeldingen en PM?

----------


## berolios

> Kan  je nu ook profielafbeeldingen en* PM*?



+1 !!!!!!!!

----------


## Gast1401081

> +1 !!!!!!!!



-1 !!!!!! zet je mailadres in je profiel, of je gsm, of een extra hotmail ofzo.

----------


## berolios

Een PM is wat mij betreft een niet meer dan normaal onderdeel van een forum.
In mijn profiel staat een werkend mailadres, maar dat hoeft bij de mensen waarmee ik graag buiten een thread wat zou willen babbelen natuurlijk lang niet altijd het geval te zijn.

Een oude discussie, met van mijn kant een duidelijk standpunt VOOR PM's. 
Ik geloof namelijk niet in het 'overlast' argument dat ten grondslag ligt aan de beslissing die functie uit te zetten.

Mac, gezien jouw reactie denk ik dat jij daar geheel anders over denkt en dit destijds (toen je nog mod was) een belangrijke basis was voor het verdwijnen van PMs.

Misschien is het een idee voor de huidige mod hier eens een poll / thread over te openen, want ik verwacht namelijk dat er extreem weinig mensen zijn die problemen hebben met PMs en een significant aantal dat die functie graag terug zou zien.

----------


## admin

Alle wensen en zaken die je mag verwachten van een modern forum zullen geïnventariseerd worden en waar nodig opnieuw geactiveerd.

----------


## admin

PM functie is weer actief.

----------


## mrVazil

mooi, werkt veel aangenamer dan de oude versie, thumbs up  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Mac, gezien jouw reactie denk ik dat jij daar geheel anders over denkt en dit destijds (toen je nog mod was) een belangrijke basis was voor het verdwijnen van PMs.



Nope, 
it wasn't me. 
maar er gaan in de PM sfeer dingen buiten het mod-oog om, die we liever wel, of juist helemaal niet in de openbaarheid willen. 
Het bestoken met spam, bijvoorbeeld.

Verder vond ik een avatar (100x100 pxs) nog te billijken, maar ik ken ook fora waar complete foto's als handtekeningen worden gebruikt. Niet doen, wmb.

----------


## Roeltej

mogelijkheid om afbeeldingen/random html te gebruiken in de handtekening is kl#te, krijg je een te druk, onoverzichtelijk forum. Kleurtjes en evt vet/cursief kan nog wel, ding van Mac stoort me ook niet.

Wordt wel weer even wennen, hopelijk ook maar 'even'.

----------


## admin

Goede suggesties Roel. Thnkx!

----------


## axs

We verwijderen normaal gezien URL's in handtekening... 
Of in ieder geval doe ik dat toch  :Wink:

----------

